# I Have never. . . . .



## Lonestar22

Fun little twist on the drinking game. lol. 

Say something that you have never done. Doesn't matter what it's about. The next poster says if the have or havent done said thing the posts something that they have never done. 



I have never been to another country.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I have been to the US, Fiji, Australia (just the airport. I refuse to go outside. Doesnt really count), and NZ

I have never been stung by a bee


----------



## JustDressageIt

I have been stung by a bee. I was young, and I tried to pet it. 

Never have I ever stayed awake for 24+ hours straight.


----------



## Mythilus

I have stayed awake for 24 hours straight as I am an imsomniac

I have never owned an American breed of horse (e.g Quarter Horse, Appaloosa, Paint Horse, etc)


----------



## Lonestar22

I have only owned American breeds of horses.

I have never had my eyebrows waxed


----------



## lildonkey8

I have never had my eyebrows waxed either...

IHN gone of the continent of North America


----------



## Yoshi

I have my eyebrows waxed regularly. 

I have never dyed my hair.


----------



## horseloverd2

I have never died my hair either, but I'm considering it. 

I have never owned more than one horse at a time.


----------



## Lonestar22

I have 7 right now. lol. 


I have never been arrested.


----------



## .Delete.

I have never been arrested, and never plan on it.

I have never driven a car, only trucks or suv.


----------



## Soul

I have driven a car many times. Now I need to get my license >_<

I have never started a jigsaw puzzle and finnished it. I don't have the patience 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amblin Cowgirl

I have also never finished a jigsaw puzzle! Funny how we have patience with things like out horses, but not puzzles! 


I have never gone skiing.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

I've never been skiiing either, I'd like to though.

I have never had an allergic reaction to anything


----------



## lildonkey8

Nor have i. Nor have i.

I have never broken a single bone in my body


----------



## Lonestar22

I broke my arm and my toe. 

I have never been sky diving.


----------



## eventerdrew

I've never been skydiving and have no desire to!

I have never owned a horse I haven't fallen off of


----------



## .Delete.

I used to own horses and I have fallen off alot


I have never eaten pizza
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I used to work in a pizza place. I ate A LOT of pizza

I have never been to Canada.


----------



## RylieHorses

I have been twice.

I have never played Poker.


----------



## Lonestar22

I play A LOT of poker!


I have never been deep sea fishing


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I haven't either...heard its really fun though.

I've never been in a relationship for over a year.


----------



## Lonannuniel

I have never had a relationship, never spoken to a guy purposefully either... o.o"

I've never worn make up


----------



## RylieHorses

That i do pretty much daily lol.

I've never went fishing (it looks boring )


----------



## Lonestar22

Gah! I love fishing!! SOOO not boring!!!


I have never been on TV


----------



## RylieHorses

Neither have i.

I've never met somebody famous in person.


----------



## Katesrider011

I have met Morgan Freeman at a hospital once. 

I have never sung on stage.


----------



## DrumRunner

I have, I sang Amazing Grace and The Star Spangled Banner..a few times

I have never kissed a stranger


----------



## Poseidon

I haven't either. 

I have never gone hunting. :-( (I would love to)


----------



## ellygraceee

I've never gone hunting either, but I wouldn't mind giving it a go. 

I've never purchased something off eBay (but I really want to!).


----------



## Poseidon

I love eBay. I'm one of those (smart) jerks that will wait till the last second and then outbid you. Hehehe. :twisted:

I have never ridden English.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I only ride English 

I have never been in a relationship.


----------



## DrumRunner

I have, I've been with my current boyfriend for almost five years..I love him and don't know what I'd do without him..

I've never jumped out of a plane..


----------



## Britt

I've never jumped out of a plane either...

I have never... killed a lizard...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I jumped out of a plane last year for my 30th birthday and it was AWESOME! I've never killed a lizard either....eeek! 

I have never owned less than 10 horses.


----------



## RylieHorses

lol i have, i dont think i've ever gone over 4.

I've never done show jumping.


----------



## horseloverd2

I have done some hunters, but no show jumping.

I like cold weather more than warm weather (most of the time)


----------



## Marlea Warlea

i love warm weather!! you can jetski, and go beach riding and surf!!

I have never jumped a metre


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have.  I'm actually jumping a 1m jump in my avi.

I have never been to South America.


----------



## whiskeynoo

I've never been to south america either. 

I have never done well at school


----------



## LoveStory10

I do quite well, but only in some subjects...

I have never fallen asleep in a hamock


----------



## ridingismylife2

Neither have I...

I have never liked Lady Gaga


----------



## Lonestar22

Lady Gaga is ok.



I have never been in a fight.


----------



## whiskeynoo

Me either i'm a pacifist 

I have never wanted to be famous


----------



## Katesrider011

I have never wanted to be famous either 

I've never eaten escargot


----------



## Speed Racer

I've eaten escargot. It's delicious!

I've never bungee jumped, nor do I want to.


----------



## Poseidon

Neither have I. 

I have never hang glided, but want to some day.


----------



## Lonestar22

That sounds fun!

I have never been stung by a jellyfish.


----------



## Katesrider011

I have, it burns!

I have never been to a dance.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have...was boring.

I have never had surgery.


----------



## eventerdrew

Neither have I...yet! *knock on wood*

I have never thought that classical music was boring


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have...I like some though.
I have never owned a horse


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

i have owned a horse..2 infact.

i have never ridden while it was snowing out. (not that i remember :?)


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have. Quite a few times.

I have never had a job.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

i have a job

i have never cantered a horse bareback (but i have a pony!)


----------



## lildonkey8

^ I have only trotted bareback


IHN eating a pomegranate


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

i have eaten a pomegranate.

i have never been to a horse auction


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I have also never eaten a pomegranate. 

I have never ridden a Paso Fino


----------



## lildonkey8

Spastic_Dove said:


> I have also never eaten a pomegranate.
> 
> I have never ridden a Paso Fino





Cowgirls Boots said:


> i have eaten a pomegranate.
> 
> i have never been to a horse auction



I haven't done either


IHN eating a mango


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have. Last week I had a mango.

I Have Never ridden a Quarter horse


----------



## DrumRunner

I have..both of mine are..

I have never ridden dressage
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have.

I have never been grounded.


----------



## whiskeynoo

I have 

I have never done showjumping


----------



## equiniphile

I've practiced S/J but never shown in it

I've never fallen off at a gallop


----------



## ridingismylife2

Me either

I have never ridden western


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I grew up riding western. 

I've never won a halter class.


----------



## blush

I've never entered a halter class let alone win one haha.

I've never had an iphone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have one  

I have never had detention.


----------



## DrumRunner

I didn't ever have detention..but I did have iss and did get suspended once..

I have never ridden a roller coaster...WAYYYY to chicken..lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseloverd2

I love roller coasters! Especially the voyage

I have never been scuba diving.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I've been scuba diving once (besides training in the ymca pool) on my honeymoon in Belize.

I've never been rock climbing, but desperately want to!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13

I've done rock climbing... but it wasn't a very big rock or anything. It was fun though! But I don't think I would try it on a bigger scale... Too scared. 

I've never taken a plane.


----------



## Lonestar22

I've taken a plane. 

I've never seen a walrus.


----------



## horseloverd2

I think I saw one at the zoo. 

I've never tasted beer.


----------



## drafteventer

Uhh I have >.> but only a sip 

I have never ever been to the emergency room.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have, when I broke one of my fingers on a holiday in Mallorca. A train window slammed onto it.

I have never sky-dived.


----------



## Poseidon

Nor have I. (Drafteventer, I'm jealous of you. I was in the ER 3 times in a week last July. x.x)

I have never ridden a Warmblood.


----------



## lildonkey8

^ I've never even seen a Warmblood

IHN eaten a full piece of papapapapapapapapapapapaper


----------



## Poseidon

That just sounds disgusting.. 

I have never eaten grits.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I have eaten grits. They were weird... 

I've never ran for a full mile


----------



## Lonestar22

I love grits!!

I have ran A LOT of full miles. You wouldn't think it if you looked at me. I used to run upwards of 3 miles a day. 


I have never eaten squirrel.


----------



## horseloverd2

Nope, never ate a squirrel.

I've never run over an animal while I was driving.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I don't even drive, so neither have I.

I have never had a cat


----------



## apachewhitesox

I have had a cat but sadly he died.

I have never been on a plane


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have been on a plane many many times.

I have never been out on a date


----------



## LoveStory10

I have... sadly. lol

I have never ridden a mule


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

I have never ridden a mule

I have never been to America


----------



## whiskeynoo

either have i 

I have never liked swimming


----------



## LoveStory10

I havn't either...

I haven't been to Greece, but I FULLY plan to!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I haven't been to Greece either, but it's on my list! 

I've never had a broken bone that required a cast.


----------



## DrumRunner

I have, I cracked amd dislocated my elbow..falling off a horse..

I have never liked fruits or veggies...I don't eat either of them..gross..

I love grits though!! I guess it might be a southern thing..they are a must with any breakfast
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon

I love fruits and veggies. I'm kind of picky about them, but the ones I like, I loveee. (Like broccoli. Mmm. I love broccoli. Haha)

I have never been dumped by a horse.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I have been dumped by many horses... 

I have never owned a husky


----------



## Katesrider011

I have owned a siberian Husky. 

I have never competed in a horse show.


----------



## DrumRunner

I have, I have a big show tomorrow too..

I have never been in a fight..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

Physical, no. Verbal, yes.

I have never eaten a lobster (I want to though)


----------



## Katesrider011

I have it's yummy! 

I have never won a race.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I have won a race on my horse. Never on foot though. 

I have never bungee jumped.


----------



## LoveStory10

I have!! NEVER AGAIN though lol

I have never been afraid of snakes


----------



## Katesrider011

Im afraid of poisonous snakes after a cottonmouth tried to attack me, other than that I'm not afraid of em. 

I have never ridden a dune buggy, man those look fun.


----------



## DrumRunner

They are AWESOME! I have..

I have never gotten a speeding ticket
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

Oh god I have, got my license suspended and had to take a class. I was lucky I got a nice cop, I could've been arrested for the amount over the speed limit I was going, but I won't go into that  

I have never been parasailing.


----------



## Poseidon

Nor have I. (I paid my speeding ticket yesterday! )

I have never changed my own oil. (Fail, I know. I can paint a car but I can't change my oil..)


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I have changed my own oil. 

I have never eaten veal.


----------



## LoveStory10

Neither have I, and I don't plan on lol

I have never played rugby


----------



## ridingismylife2

Neither have I

I have never been arrested


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I have. Whoops. 

I have never had a pet iguana.


----------



## DrumRunner

lol I have too..^^

anyway..

I haven't had one..my cousin did and I HATED it..I don't mind snakes but I did not like that things at all..his little claws stuck to you and he would bite..lol I know it's awful but I laughed when he brother's dog ate it..

I have never been able to tolerate bugs..HATE them..


----------



## lildonkey8

If bee's are near me, I move, otherwise, no. I can tolerate them


IHN eating kiwi skin


----------



## ridingismylife2

me either...

I have never got a manicure (pro)


----------



## DrumRunner

I have..I get a pedicure about every two weeks during summer

I have never been to a pro baseball game
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89

Me neither.

I've never been drunk or even tipsy.


----------



## lildonkey8

Me neither... I'm a MINOR


IHN fainted


----------



## apachewhitesox

i have never fainted either which i am sure is a good thing

i have never ridden a camel


----------



## DrumRunner

I have! And it was freaking huge! And uncomfortable..

I have never done drugs..


----------



## ridingismylife2

me either.

I have never been to Asia.


----------



## equiniphile

Me neither, but it would be fun.

IHN even been scolded by a teacher :lol:


----------



## Hidalgo13

Neither have I.

I have never been to Europe.


----------



## VelvetsAB

_I have been to Ireland._

_I have never gotten a "five finger discount" (aka shoplifted)._


----------



## Hidalgo13

I have never shoplifted... 

I have never fallen off a horse.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I have owie 

I have never been scuba diving


----------



## Marlea Warlea

haha... that's a joke right?? lol falling off is my speciality 

IHN kissed a horse an the lips (i have)


----------



## LovinMyRy

I have never kissed my horse on the lips 


I have never ridden english.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseloverd2

Love fruits and veggies! 

Umm I've never made a pecan pie from scratch
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

LovinMyRy said:


> I have never kissed my horse on the lips
> 
> 
> I have never ridden english.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I only ride english

I have never believed in Doomsday (2012)


----------



## horseloverd2

Oops, sorry about my last post! My phone jumped me back a few pages 

I don't believe in Doomsday.

I have never owned an Android.


----------



## Poseidon

I own an LG Octane. Definitely not an Android.

I have never liked onions. (Seriously the most disgusting food I have ever tasted)


----------



## Tymer

I looooooove onions. Any way but raw.

I have never attended college. I will soon though!


----------



## ridingismylife2

Me either.

I have never believed in God.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

I have always believed in God!! He has done so much for my family and I. He has easily saved my life many times and I am so gratful to be in his army 

IHN had a boyfriend :/


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I have <3

I have never gone to a concert


----------



## lildonkey8

I have...!0 times :lol:

IHN made up a word (but I plan to)


----------



## LovinMyRy

my hubby teases, me all rhe time for making up words lol


I have never slept all the way through the night (**** insomnia)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

Lol I can sleep allllll night and until lunch the next day if its cold in my room and people leave me alone..

I have never played a school sport


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I haven't.

I have never sang(sung? not sure which one to use)in the shower.(Which I have done)


----------



## lildonkey8

I have


IHN eating parmasian


----------



## horseloverd2

Never!? I can't eat spaghetti without it!!

Ihn... had a red bull.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

Nor have I.


IHN eaten a veggie burger


----------



## Poseidon

I think I did when my friends were vegetarians. 

I have never eaten lutefisk (a sketchy Norwegian food).


----------



## LoveStory10

I haven't either...

Ok, I want to say IHN washed my hair with horse shampoo, but I have lol.

IHN eaten horse feed


----------



## horseloverd2

Never had horse food but I did taste dog food when I was younger and stupid

IHN gotten into a fist fight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10

Neither have I

IHN fallen asleep in a car


----------



## mbender

I've been in a fist fight and have fallen asleep while driving a car.


IHN lived alone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

Me either

IHN made-out with a stranger (I have







)


----------



## RylieHorses

I haven't

IHN been to California


----------



## Katesrider011

I have never been to Cali either 

I have never been to New York City


----------



## RockandRide

Ive never beent here either.

INH stayed asleep past 7:00


----------



## lildonkey8

AM or PM?


IHN created an abbreviation


----------



## RockandRide

AM

I think i have.....hmmm yes I have!

IHN heard a song that I suupper duper hated except for raps


----------



## Lonestar22

I love all music. 

IHN touched an alligator.


----------



## Katesrider011

I have touched an alligator 

I have never held a snake


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have  a few times.
Once when I was really really young, I picked up what I thought was a stick, until my mum yanked it out of my hands and said it was snake  lol.

I have never liked beer.


----------



## Poseidon

Neither have I, unfortunately.

I have never seen a mountain.


----------



## DrumRunner

I've hiked up a mountain..

I have never eaten a bug on purpose
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

I have. 

I have never had the flu.


----------



## Poseidon

Swine flu in 09!  (the most recent time anyway. Haha. Crappy immune system ftw)

I have never been to Europe.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I live in Europe 

IHN ridden a paint horse


----------



## LovinMyRy

I learned to ride on a paint.



I have never driven cross country
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I wasn't the one driving, but last summer me and my friend drove from WI to NJ and then to Cali. It was so fricken awesome!

I have never owned a mini.


----------



## equiniphile

I own three 

Ihn liked chocolate


----------



## Lonestar22

Girl your crazy!!! Chocolate is amazing 


IHN liked wine or champange.


----------



## Hidalgo13

Me neither... frankly, I really dislike champagne. Some wines are ok. Depends on how strong and sweet they are.

I have NEVER liked grapefruit. Ever... It looks so yummy but I can't stand the taste.


----------



## lildonkey8

I hate it (once, I went into the fridge to grab an orange, it looked like an orange, but it was a grapefruit. Yuck)

IHN moved (but i probably will soon!)


----------



## Hidalgo13

I have never moved either.

I have never eaten a frog.


----------



## Lonestar22

Tastes like chicken!!

IHN bought a pair of jeans over $100.


----------



## Arksly

Neither have I.

I have never been outside of North America.


----------



## DrumRunner

I've been to Mexico twice..do not ever go to tajuana..you will be kidnapped lol..

I have never liked sushi
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arksly

Mexico's in North America.

I love sushi! 

I've never done any western events.


----------



## DrumRunner

Lol WHOOPS! Totally didn't see the NORTH part..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

I have. I only switched to English a lsat year 

IHN gotten below a 3.8 GPA


----------



## lildonkey8

I'm 9!


IHN jumped a horse under 14.3 hh's high


----------



## equiniphile

Uhh, embarrassed to admit, but my friend and I sometimes lead each other around on 8hh Lulu and jump little logs  
ihn played piano


----------



## horseloverd2

Neither have I. 

I have never been a vegetarian and never will be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

Ditto...I love meat! 

I have never had black hair


----------



## RockandRide

I do, I do have black hair!

INH gotten straight A's


----------



## horseloverd2

I have, in fact..

I have never gotten an f on my report card
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockandRide

Neither have I!

INH answered the phone when a telemarketer called


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I have...

I have never ridden in an Australian saddle.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

ehm.... i'm from aus so i guess i have 
IHN seen a unicorn


----------



## horseloverd2

I have  lol. 

I have never started a fire (except with matches)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

nor have i


IHN been flipped off seriously


----------



## Arksly

Neither have I.

I have never jumped higher than 3ft (on a horse).


----------



## LoveStory10

Neither have I (I think, we don't use ft. we use cm.)

IHN been stung by a wasp


----------



## Poseidon

I am allergic to wasps! I know this because I have been stung by them! (Not terribly allergic, just a ton of swelling and itching and annoyingness for at least a week).

I have never ridden a pony.


----------



## LoveStory10

I have, I trained my instructor's shetland pony Shorty for sale. I was the only one light enough to be able to ride him:








IHN smoked (no offence to anyone that does)


----------



## Poseidon

Neither have I. Cigarette smoke makes me sick (and I have just chosen not to smoke anything else, if you get my drift). 

I have never sung a solo on stage.


----------



## LoveStory10

I have... I've sung the South African national anthem, "You Raise Me Up", "Battlefield", "May It Be" by Enya, and quite a few others 

IHN been bucked off a horse


----------



## ellygraceee

Hahaha I've lost track of how many times I've been bucked off. 

IHN entered a magazine competition.


----------



## horseloverd2

I have. 

I have never owned a Mac computer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

Me either. I'm a windows girl.

I have never entered a photography competition.


----------



## LoveStory10

I have... I've won 

IHN lost a cell phone


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have  My expensive LG Prada. Was a sad day.

IHN liked Twilight.


----------



## LoveStory10

I did, but it wore off fast

IHN eaten toast


----------



## Hidalgo13

(gasp) really??? 
I have. I love toast!  But I try to stay away from it since it's bread.  

I have never seen a crocodile.


----------



## LoveStory10

I have, I've sat on one (and it was real!! Lol) Yes it's true, I hate toast.

IHN seen a bear, other than in a zoo


----------



## Katesrider011

IHN seen a bear other than the zoo either. 

IHN been water skiing


----------



## LoveStory10

I have... it hurts!

IHN met my great aunt


----------



## Lonestar22

I have alot of great aunts!

IHN met my neice  but I will on wednesday!!!!!!!!


----------



## lildonkey8

GASP! I watched mine be BORN!


IHN Had a sense of maturity *SHRUGS*


----------



## LoveStory10

Lol well your only 9, so that's your excuse. I havent either, and I'm almost 17, lol

IHN played soccer in a proper team


----------



## ridingismylife2

Me either

I have never been good at ice-skating.


----------



## DrumRunner

I have, lol it also hurts, alot..but it was fun..

IHN seen a hippo in the wild
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

LoveStory10 said:


> Lol well your only 9, so that's your excuse


I did L>O>L At that!


----------



## horseloverd2

DrumRunner said:


> I have, lol it also hurts, alot..but it was fun..
> 
> IHN seen a hippo in the wild
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me either, but I have seen a buffalo 

Never been to Disney World. But I have been to Disney Land


----------



## Arksly

Same, for both accounts.

I have never fallen off a rearing horse.


----------



## livestoride

Neither have I thankfully (I have fallen off doing other things)

IHN galloped on the beach


----------



## DrumRunner

Me either..

I have never been bitten by a snake
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonestar22

I have!! I was feeding my ball python and he accidentally got me. Just barely though. 


IHN liked gaited horses.


----------



## horseloverd2

I do, I have one! 

IHN been in a real talent show.


----------



## DrumRunner

I have..besides my horses I clog too..last year I won the state title

I have never liked little dogs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonestar22

I prefer big breeds, but I like all dog cept the mean ones, which can come in any breed. lol. 


IHN owned a ferret.


----------



## ridingismylife2

Me either. Have always wanted one.

IHN ridden a horse that rears.


----------



## DrumRunner

I have...I did it yesterday at a show..

I have never fallen out of a tree
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

Me either. But I did fall out of a tree house thingie. Hurt like hell!

IHN broken my arm.


----------



## DrumRunner

Lol why do I keep getting this one?! I have like 4 times...I have! I broke and dislocated my elbow...

I have never been in a hot air balloon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

oooh me either, sounds fun! 


I have never been DQ'd for blowing a pattern.


----------



## Katesrider011

I've never been to a show to be DQ'd  

IHN been to a pro football game.


----------



## Poseidon

Nope!

I have never eaten sushi.


----------



## ellygraceee

I adooooooooooooooore sushi! I could live off the stuff! 

IHN been in hospital for a long period of time.


----------



## Poseidon

Is 3 days a long period of time? Or the ER 3 times in a week for several hours each? 

I have never had dark hair.


----------



## DrumRunner

Lol I have dark hair..

I have never eaten a turnip
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011

I have never eaten a turnip either 

I have never owned a chicken.


----------



## DrumRunner

Lol I have..it was a bantam rooster..his name was George and he followed me around everywhere..sadly a raccoon ate him..lol

I have never fallen off a trampoline
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whiskeynoo

me either  
I have never had pigeon pie


----------



## RylieHorses

neither have i

IHN been to a rock concert


----------



## ridingismylife2

Me either

I have never been stung by a Jellyfish (I have held one though. They aren't poisonous here)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Me either but our last beach vacation was ruined with tons of them washed up on the beach  

I have never eaten raw oysters.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have. I love raw seafood  

I have never liked talking on the phone.


----------



## RylieHorses

Kinda me either lol, i hate when people are calling with some kind of dumb scam offer and can't speak english :/

IHN ate squad


----------



## DrumRunner

I have..its chewy and kinda tough..

I have never really been embarrassed..it takes alot..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have. Many many times...

I have never been to New York


----------



## horseloverd2

Me either

IHN run away from home


----------



## Lonestar22

Me either.

IHN jumped 3 ft (Until 2 days ago!!)


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have. We jump 3'3ft regularly in my lessons.

I have never sang infront of a crowd (SingStar doesn't count)


----------



## LoveStory10

I have... I sing quite a lot at school on stage

IHN dated a horse rider


----------



## Lonestar22

My BF right now is a roper and bronc rider. 

IHN gone faster than 140 mph in a car.


----------



## LoveStory10

Me neither... I cant drive yet... but when I can, look out other drivers! 

IHN seen a moose. Ever


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have. They are quite common here.

I have never seen a mountain lion.


----------



## Lonestar22

Hmmm. I don't think I have. 

IHN eaten mountain oysters! lol. 

I would like to though!


----------



## RylieHorses

neither have i

IHN went camping in a tent (i'm a bug phobic lol)


----------



## Katesrider011

I have! When I used to be in Boy Scouts. 

IHN gotten a tatoo


----------



## ridingismylife2

Me either, but I plan on getting one. Hopefully this month or next month.

I have never had any other piercings except for ear piercings.


----------



## Katesrider011

Me either, unless getting pierced in the foot by a big rusty nail counts  

IHN had a job, (Getting one in the summer)


----------



## DrumRunner

I have my ears pierced twice, a diamond in the top of my left ear, my bellybutton and my nose ..

Lol im at work now..

I have never liked chevy trucks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10

neither have I

IHN kissed a girl... (and I don't plan on it)


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have. lol...was a dare kind of game.

I have never had a big role in a school play.


----------



## Poseidon

My biggest role was Auntie Em in the Wizard of Oz. I had 14 lines. I'm a techie. During that particular play, I would run right off stage to go do lights after my part. 

I have never touched a dolphin.


----------



## Katesrider011

I have, they are very smooth. 

I have never Been rock climbing, like real rock climbing. Not the man made ones.


----------



## horseloverd2

Me either. I'm too chicken 

IHN had braces, even though I kind of need them.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I haven't had them either. Though I desperately need them, I couldn't handle that uch time of orthondtists fussing over my teeth. I HATE people mesing with my teeth....

I have never ridden a sabino horse


----------



## DrumRunner

Me either..

I have never liked sherbert..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon

My mare has sabino! No roaning or anything, just a white chin. 

AH! Posting at the same time! I love rainbow sherbet.

I have never ridden a rabicano horse (though I do know one).


----------



## RylieHorses

Neither have i

IHN been to Colorado


----------



## DrumRunner

I THINK, I mean think as in not sure that Nikki might be a very light rabicano..she has alot of white hairs along her rib cage and alot on her flank..the top of her tail has some white but not alot..nothing like a coontail or anything..you could actually help me out here..hmm...might just take pics and show u..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseloverd2

I love Colorado! 

IHN ridden in a barrel competition.


----------



## ridingismylife2

Me either

I have never overslept until 3pm


----------



## Poseidon

Baha. I probably have. 

I have never had my butt in an English saddle.


----------



## horseloverd2

I have. 

I have never had milk(or any drink) come out of my nose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon

Diet Coke. Don't do it. It burns. 

I have never played a full bagpipe. (I have played the pipe part, just no bag)


----------



## DrumRunner

Me either lol...

I have never liked squash
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

Same

I have never played any instrument (as in actually learn how to play one)


----------



## Katesrider011

I play the trumpet, pretty good at it too, my friends seem to think I'm a natural at it, but I'm just not dedicated to it really. 

IHN been mountain biking.


----------



## Poseidon

Erm..I rode my mountain bike to class yesterday. It had semi-flat tires and I had to avoid hoards of college students. Does that count?

I have never been to California.


----------



## DrumRunner

I have..I went a few years ago and believe me..I was glad to be back home..

I have never been to Europe


----------



## RylieHorses

Neither have i 

IHN been to France (i hope to one day hehe)


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have. A few times. 

I have never been in a car accident


----------



## Poseidon

A bad one? No. I slide into a lady at 5mph a couple years ago, then I got my car ran into by a deer (passenger door and fender. I didn't hit it, it hit me. Bahaha).

I have never hit a deer with my car.


----------



## RylieHorses

Poseidon said:


> A bad one? No. I slide into a lady at 5mph a couple years ago, then I got my car ran into by a deer (passenger door and fender. I didn't hit it, it hit me. Bahaha).
> 
> I have never hit a deer with my car.


rotfl my hubby says the same thing "I swear to god it ran out of know where and hit me" haha... i believe it to, they always catch you off guard when your going 60MPH :shock: I just look at is as god gave me some free meat and i'm going to take it


----------



## Hidalgo13

I went with school. It was reaaally fun! 

I have never seen a famous person... in person.


----------



## paintsrule

I have, Will Ferrell

i have never kissed anyone


----------



## Lonestar22

I've kissed a lot of people. That sounds bad. lol. 


IHN seen a ghost.


----------



## Katesrider011

Oh gosh I have seen my Grandpa twice, six years after he died. And countless other experiences. 

IHN been so grossed out I puked


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I haven't either.

I have never cried in front of someone


----------



## Katesrider011

I have, three times. 

IHN had stitches


----------



## Hidalgo13

neither have I. 

I never went on a road trip... but I am dreaming to!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I have

I have never gotten injured while riding horse


----------



## Hidalgo13

Me neither... I'm hoping it's goign to stay that way.

I never ate indian food.


----------



## Poseidon

RylieHorses said:


> rotfl my hubby says the same thing "I swear to god it ran out of know where and hit me" haha... i believe it to, they always catch you off guard when your going 60MPH :shock: I just look at is as god gave me some free meat and i'm going to take it


I wasn't on the highway. I was in the middle town (pop. like 38,000, so not a tiny tiny town either) going like 30mph. Midnight on the first day of deer season too. It ran out from behind a tree and decked my car. The darn thing didn't die either! It was a younger buck that fell over, then got up an ran into the park across the street. I had to call the cops to report my car and then they sent 3 officers into the park to look for the thing. Gah. 

I haven't eaten Indian food either.

I have never owned a Smartphone.


----------



## RylieHorses

Poseidon said:


> I wasn't on the highway. I was in the middle town (pop. like 38,000, so not a tiny tiny town either) going like 30mph. Midnight on the first day of deer season too. It ran out from behind a tree and decked my car. The darn thing didn't die either! It was a younger buck that fell over, then got up an ran into the park across the street. I had to call the cops to report my car and then they sent 3 officers into the park to look for the thing. Gah.
> 
> I haven't eaten Indian food either.
> 
> I have never owned a Smartphone.


Hahahahaha... wow ya that's pretty bad. Just wait until you hear some news story about a deer just walking up and attacking a car, that's what i'm waiting for lol.

I own a smart phone xD

IHN been to Japan


----------



## ridingismylife2

Me either. Was supposed to go there with one of my friends this summer to go see our friend that lives there but I have no money..gah!

I have never been to a funeral.


----------



## Katesrider011

I have, too many times. 

IHN been bitten by anything venomous.


----------



## iridehorses

I have, a black widow spider.

IHN piloted an airplane.


----------



## Katesrider011

I have, once a week, I am a pilot. 

I have never eaten more than two burritos


----------



## Levade

If a burrito is what I think it is (wrap thing?) I have, only the other day I ate 6 

I have never... Owned a mare!


----------



## Katesrider011

I own a sweet Morgan mare now  

I have never owned a male horse (Gelding, stallion whichever)


----------



## lildonkey8

I own a gelding right now


IHN seen a foal being born in real life...aka not on the tv


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I've seen dozens! It's a beautiful thing.  

I have never done cowboy mounted shooting, but it's on my bucket list!


----------



## Poseidon

Ooh. I haven't either, but that would be a blast!

I have never eaten an entire pizza by myself (a legitimate sized pizza. Not those little personal ones that are like the size of your hand. Haha)


----------



## Levade

I'm good at these eating ones, because I can eat like a horse  Eaten a whole romana pizza (giant!!) and a half, all to myself!

I have never... Seen the Nothern Lights! It's on my list of things to do before I die!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I haven't either, but would love to! 

I have never been surfing.


----------



## Poseidon

I've been to the ocean once and I hated it, so I have definitely not gone surfing. Probably not in the near future either because I live about an hour or so away from the geographical center of North America. Haha. 

I have never had a major surgery.


----------



## lildonkey8

IHN even had surgery!


IHN been off the continent I live on


----------



## Lonestar22

I've tried surfing! It makes you sore as hell. 

I've never had a surgery at all. 


IHN been in a helicoptor.


ETA: didnt see yours lildonkey. But IHN done that either!


----------



## Anneka

IHN been in a helicopter either. ive been in a plane!

IHN been out of my country Australia


----------



## Poseidon

I have never been to there..so I have always been out of Australia. Haha.

I have never been to the desert.


----------



## ellygraceee

Neither have I.  

IHN placed in the top 3 overall at a State Level competition.


----------



## Poseidon

I haven't competed in anything at the state level, so I haven't either.

I have never been drunk.


----------



## lildonkey8

Uh, I'm 9.

IHN seen a rude post


----------



## Hidalgo13

ouf... i have.

I have neverr... hmm, eaten catfish??


----------



## SMCLeenie

Me either, although it is a pretty common food where I live...

IHN had my own room.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have...

IHN liked Paramore


----------



## Hidalgo13

I only like the song: only exception.

I have never played the violin.


----------



## Arksly

Neither have I.

I've never received any of the money I've won at shows.


----------



## Poseidon

I have never shown.. (I am a violinist though!)

I have never been to a Six Flags park.


----------



## SMCLeenie

I have Six Flags Marine World in Vallejo!


I have never owned more than one horse at a time. (When I get older though I will)


----------



## iridehorses

I have - I have 3 now, plus a rehab for a friend.

IHN skydived.


----------



## apachewhitesox

neither have I and I don't think I'm game enough hehe

IHN ridden a bigger then 16.1hh


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I have when I was younger. I rode several h/j's for a friend, the biggest was 17'2" and it felt odd after riding my 15 hand tank like quarters my whole life! I'm a primarily western rider and had never shown h/j shows so I qualified for the green as grass classes and put extra rides on her horses for her. 

IHN taken a catfish off the line...scary ******s!


----------



## lilkitty90

ahaha i've never even caught a catfish!

never have i ever been stung by a jelly fish! *knock on wood now!*


----------



## Lonestar22

Catfish aren't scary! Wait till you meet an Alligator Gar!!!! 

IHN been stung by a jellyfish either. 


IHN seen a whale


----------



## Katesrider011

I have seen Orcas when I went to Seattle, and Vancouver. 

I have never seen a Manatee


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Eek lonestar, my father in law caught a gar in our lake last year, nasty looking thing. I love fishing, just don't like taking catfish off the hook, dumb I know. 

I got to see Manatee's on our last vacation to Little Gasparilla Island, they were right off the dock, beautiful!!!!

IHN seen a big cat in the wild.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver

I have! Spent a month in Africa with the family years ago and had the chance to stay in Kruger National Park for two weeks. Saw a mother lion and her four cubs right next to the track we were driving up - amazing!

I have never eaten Taco Bell.


----------



## Lonestar22

Chicken burrito, fiesta potatoes and cinnamon twists!!! YUMMM!!!!


IHN wanted to move outta my state. Texas baby!


----------



## Poseidon

(Katesrider! Orcas are dolphins! Just saying. )

I like North Dakota. I am happy with staying here. 

I have never dyed my hair a noticeably different colour.


----------



## gaelgirl

I have never dyed my hair either.

IHN shown my horse


----------



## Katesrider011

Poseidon said:


> (Katesrider! Orcas are dolphins! Just saying. )
> 
> I like North Dakota. I am happy with staying here.
> 
> I have never dyed my hair a noticeably different colour.


Well I know, but so many people call them killer whales, so... 

I have never shown my horse either. 

I have never Played Lacrosse


----------



## equiniphile

Some of my friends play, but I haven't.

IHN liked roller coasters


----------



## apachewhitesox

I love them but always get nervous before getting on a big one 

IHN ridden on a beach (though I would love to one day)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I haven't either...unless the small beach at the edge of our lake counts...lol

IHN shown in pleasure driving.


----------



## Poseidon

Neither have I. (And Kates, I'm just giving you crap. Baha. Orcas are my favourite animal.)

I have never saved anyone's life.


----------



## lilkitty90

eeep me neither!!!

never have i ever flew in and airplane/helicopter.


----------



## Anneka

i have ridden in an air plane. not a helicopter
Ihn ridden a stallion


----------



## lildonkey8

Nor have I

I have never.....read a 10,000 page book in one day


----------



## SMCLeenie

ha neither have I, though I am intrigued by the challenge...

I have never owned a cat


----------



## Katesrider011

I own Five  

I have never been on a submarine


----------



## ridingismylife2

I have. 

I have never played volleyball on a beach


----------



## ShireLover

I have.

IHN been to Australia (would love to go though).


----------



## Arksly

Neither have I, I'm hoping to go either in 2012 or 2013


I've never been suspended.


----------



## SMCLeenie

Neither have I, 

I have never ridden in an ambulance (thank goodness)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I have once. Had to have emergency gall bladder surgery...uck.

IHN slept past 10 am.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I don't think I have.

I have never seen an alligator in person


----------



## SMCLeenie

I have

I have never received detention.


----------



## ridingismylife2

Me either

I have never been in a hot air balloon


----------



## JamieLeighx

Neither have I and I don't plan to lol!

I have never rode western...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridingismylife2

Me either

I have never seen a tornado in rl.


----------



## glitterhorse

I have never flown on a plane D:
I have never gotten in trouble with the law 
I have never ridden a big horse...such as draft horse etc. I REALLY WANT TO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RylieHorses

I have done 2 out of those 3 lol. I've flown and rode a draft .

IHN went bungee jumping (it looks scary lol)


----------



## Poseidon

I haven't either. I'm afraid of heights.

I have never had a baby!


----------



## SMCLeenie

Me either!

I have never stayed up for a solid 24 hours.


----------



## Poseidon

I think my record is like..45 hours straight. It was when Deathly Hallows was released. I woke up super early that day out of excitement and was up until the following night. 

I have never been on tv.


----------



## Anneka

I have. For school, as a yr 1 at our athletics carnical or something.

IHN ......... broken a bone in my body besides my tailbone (well, fractured)


----------



## back again

I HN broken a bone either. Have done just about everything else 

I have never gone out singing in the rain... What a marvelous feeling, I'm hap hap happy again...


----------



## iridehorses

I have (but I was a whole lot younger)

IHN gone whale watching.


----------



## sarahver

I have! We used to go to Warnambool (Melbourne, Australia) in the winter to watch for the humpbacks. Bl**dy cold but well worthwhile when you eventually see one!

I have never seen an Armadillo in the wild (but am dying to see one).


----------



## Lonestar22

I chased a lot of Armadillos!! Go to Brazos Bend State Park and you will see thousands of them!


----------



## lildonkey8

aren't you gonna do a IHN?


----------



## Lonestar22

Bahahaha. I guess I forgot! 

IHN owned a mini.


----------



## iridehorses

I have (and do)

IHN owned a monkey


----------



## JamieLeighx

Neither have I nor do I plan to.

IHN been totally drunk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseloverd2

Neither have I

I have never had more than 150 dollars cash on me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anneka

I have. On the way to the bank!

IHN......................... Ridden a horse above 17.5 hh ish


----------



## SMCLeenie

Me either the tallest twas 16.2hh

I have never had my own room.


----------



## ellygraceee

I have all my life - only child.

IHN owned a horse where I didn't have to do most of the training/re-training myself.


----------



## RockandRide

That statement ^^^ confused me and I don't know how to answer back :/

I think the answer is that I HAVE ridden a horse like that 

INH mucked out stalls before


----------



## SMCLeenie

I have!

I have never ridded English, but I want to learn.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I have! 
I have never ridden a Saddlebred


----------



## .Delete.

I have! 

I have never trick rode
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses

I have (but not on purpose)

IHN been in a hot air balloon.


----------



## Hlover

I totally have! 

IHN been arrested lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

I'm 9.


IHN been in a position to possibly sell my beloved lakefront house


----------



## Anneka

Your 9 and you have a house?
I dont have a house!
IHN...............Ridden western


----------



## Poseidon

I am strictly western. 

I have never ridden a stallion.


----------



## Anneka

Nor have I!
IHN..............Gone Showing


----------



## horseloverd2

I have.

I have never wrote a song.


----------



## Anneka

I have. When i was a lil kid. They were very........not good!
IHN........Had a cat


----------



## lildonkey8

Anneka said:


> I dont have a house!


No it's my familys....that's what I mean


----------



## LoveStory10

I have one, her names Socks  

IHN ridden any breed other than a Noorgedacht or a TB
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

^ I have a haflinger and 2 quarter horses


IHN had any other breed other than a haflinger and 2 quarter horses


----------



## Anneka

lildonkey8 said:


> No it's my familys....that's what I mean


 i get ya now!


----------



## Anneka

LoveStory10 said:


> I have one, her names Socks
> 
> IHN ridden any breed other than a Noorgedacht or a TB
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have always wanted to ride a Noorgedacht


----------



## Anneka

I have a stockhorsexSBxTB
Thats the only horse i have (and i share him with my sis)

IHN.......Competed high level. Like not REALLY Competitive.
More like your PC Gymkanahs!


----------



## Lonestar22

Me either. I have never competed in any type of compoetition that includes horse :/


IHN seen a bear.


----------



## Poseidon

I have at the zoo.. haha. 

I have never driven more than 6 hours in one trip. (if that makes sense)


----------



## iridehorses

I have, it's a 15 hour trip each way to visit the parents and in-laws (we avoid it as much as possible).

IHN ridden under a waterfall.


----------



## apachewhitesox

neither have I.
IHN fallen off a horse because it bucked/reared (not huge ones)


----------



## Lonestar22

I have. I had a horse rear and flip over on me. 

IHN had a reaction to poision ivy


----------



## lildonkey8

I have never seen poison ivy


IHN pants someone *by myself*


----------



## SMCLeenie

Me either

IHN been outside the US


----------



## horseloverd2

I've been to europe and canada.

I have never published a book (working on it tho!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I haven't either unless published in a second grade classroom counts.

IHN drank anything alcoholic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses

I have (and I published 2 articles in Western Horseman)

IHN branded a horse.


----------



## SMCLeenie

Me either

IHN witnessed a horse being gelded.


----------



## Lonestar22

Lotsa bull claves, but no horses. 


IHN been put under anestheia.


----------



## SMCLeenie

I have, last summer when I got my wisdom teeth out.

IHN failed a class


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I haven't ever even gotten below a B, and that was bad for me.

IHN whipped a horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

I have, at 8 years old


IHN used to whips on my horse


----------



## Arksly

I have, I ride Kitty with a dressage whip every time I'm in the arena.

IHN been kicked by a horse.


----------



## SMCLeenie

Me either (knock on wood)

IHN witnessed a mare give birth


----------



## lildonkey8

Neva.


I have NEVA seen a moldy piece of cheese (in real life)


----------



## Lonestar22

Lol. I have. 

IHN been bitten on the boob by a horse (but my mom has! :/ )


----------



## lildonkey8

I've been bitten on the boob...by a duck :lol:


IHN seen a single crumb of a pie


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I have.

IHN owned a registered horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gaelgirl

Nor have I.

IHN been outside the US. (which depresses me. I want to travel.)


----------



## Arksly

I have. I live in Canada :lol:

IHN owned a poney.


----------



## SMCLeenie

Me either,

IHN hauled a horse trailer.


----------



## gaelgirl

Nope.

IHN been to a clinic.


----------



## JamieLeighx

Nor have I ,

IHN met anyone famous
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I have.

IHN been west of the Mississippi.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arksly

I have.

IHN purposely jumped higher than 3 ft.


----------



## lildonkey8

Neva even jumped


IHN been to a concert


----------



## Arksly

I have.

IHN been on a roller coaster that goes upside down.


----------



## AQHA13

I have  it's pretty fun too. 

I've never ridden a horse shorter than 15 hands


----------



## Poseidon

I haveee! Several.

I have never been pulled over in a different state. Haha. (Thank God. Minnesota's speeding tickets are outrageous.)


----------



## SMCLeenie

Me either!

IHN been out of he country


----------



## Arksly

I have.

IHN had surgery.


----------



## lilkitty90

me either!!!

i've never owned a miniature horse


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Me either.

IHN ridden a draft horse by myself (I did once being led when I was little)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMCLeenie

I have ridden a draft cross

IHN done a dressage test


----------



## Poseidon

Neither have I. I don't even know anyone nor have I seen anyone do dressage. 

I have never eaten an entire quart of ice cream in one sitting.


----------



## gaelgirl

Me either! (What is funny though, is I was playing this game last night with some friends and this one girl said that exact thing!)

IHN been on a horse that was rearing.


----------



## lildonkey8

I have


IHN fallen off in my newest saddle


----------



## SMCLeenie

I have

IHN spent over $1000 on a horse


----------



## Arksly

I have. My most recent one was $4000.

IHN owned a horse any color other than chestnut and brown.


----------



## Clevelande

I haven't owned one at all!



I have never been on an airplane!!!


----------



## SMCLeenie

I have!

IHN been arrested


----------



## LoveStory10

neither have I

IHN eaten oysters


----------



## stephnello

Neither have I.

IHN tried to smoke. Too afraid I might get used to it, like it and be unable to stop! -my parents had a difficult time to stop smoking... It's expensive and health-hazardous, horse-riding is better lol


----------



## gaelgirl

Me either! Yuck, I hate it. All four of my grandparents used to but they all quit when the grand babies started coming.


IHN been admitted to the hospital (except after I was born).


----------



## LoveStory10

I have. Frequently lol.

IHN been on a train


----------



## myhorsesonador

LoveStory10 said:


> I have. Frequently lol.
> 
> IHN been on a train


I have.

IHN painted daisies on a big red rubber ball


----------



## stephnello

Neither have I

IHN had surgery, even for my wisdom teeth!


----------



## SMCLeenie

I have, last june, it was not the most pleasant experience of my life...

IHN had a massage


----------



## LoveStory10

I have, they are wonderful!

IHN eaten shrimp


----------



## horseloverd2

I have! Love popcorn shrimp. 

I have never had a real job (but I'm young so it's okay. lol)


----------



## aspin231

I have a job. I've worked since I was 14.

IHN been para-gliding.


----------



## LoveStory10

I have, it was fun!

IHN been to New York


----------



## gaelgirl

I have once, six years ago.


IHN jumped on a horse


----------



## SMCLeenie

I have, it was unexpected but it still happened

IHN stayed up for a solid 24 hours


----------



## horseloverd2

I have.. jet lag.

I have never been to Asia.


----------



## gaelgirl

Nor have I

IHN seen Alice in Wonderland


----------



## SMCLeenie

I have!

IHN not owned a dog


----------

